
Random Code Editor Idea - signaler
http://zedshaw.com/2015/07/29/random-code-editor-idea/
======
zeerakw
It's an interesting idea, but seems unfeasible. I assume the editor will be
shipped in a binary, which contains the trained models if machine learning is
used in it, but it would still take a fair bit of computation power and memory
to run. Furthermore it seems like overkill. I can express a concept much
clearer in code than I can in comments. Comments are there to help me get back
into the code if I've stepped away from it.

I think that writing function skeleton and automatically generating test, and
vice versa, however could be feasible and it should be possible to do. The
decision of which skeleton/test to generate could be done with a very
inexpensive statistical computation or a simple machine learning model. The
outline of the project seems far too large to be feasible and I think some of
it would hinder development rather than ease it, but the test/function
generation seems useful.

~~~
mannykannot
> I can express a concept much clearer in code than I can in comments.

I doubt it. Just from your one post, I can see that you have a perfectly
adequate ability to use human language, and human language is much more
powerful and expressive than any programming language.

If you disagree, you should make your counter-argument in a programming
language.

